# Metformin and Vitamin B12



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to all who contributed to the post on Simvastatin. I raised this a my diabetes clinic with my doctor as over the past three years of taking 40mg each night I too have had aching legs and arms. It sort of crept up on me and I just thought Old Age!! The doctor swapped my medication straight away to 10mg of Pravastatin and I feel like I have new legs. I also found out from latest blood test that Metformin can interfere with the absorption of vitamin B12 so now need regular injections of this. So if you take metformin be sure to get B12 checked on your blood test


----------

